# Pix of the year...post up



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well, I'm almost embarrassed to show my face around here. As expected Going out of state at the end of the year has been just killing me at work. Sorry I haven't been able to post much - I've barely had time to lurk.

I almost missed the big Texas Photo Forum Contest deadline as well. In looking through things like mad over the last 24 hours I've come to the conclusion that this was a lean year for me. It got a bit better towards the end - maybe it was the brand switch. Just goes to show you can get better equipment and still take steps backwards.

Here's what I chose for this year. I entered a couple more categories because I didn't think the core group was that strong. If you're in the contest and want to post up the feel free to hijack this thread. If not then let's see your favorite of last year.

Transportation









Macro - not really 









HDR









General









Landscape


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Fort Anahuac sunset in July.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

These where a few of my favorites from the year. Definately didn't get in as much shooting as I did in 07..

BBSP


Amarylis


First camera shot with my latest


Corvette I saw in a parking lot.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's mine. I was pretty weak comparatively but thought I should at least participate. I don't know why it is but my little fire eater is still one of my favorites. I look forward to seeing this year's entries.
James


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Most of my favorites are sports related. Here are a few.
Mike


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

They posted the contest images up this morning and as always there is some outstanding stuff. I highly recommend finding some inspiration at

http://www.texasphotoforum.com/gallery/index.php?cat=1276

You do have to register for the forum, but it's free. if you're new you will have to wait until next year, but you can still view some of the outstanding work by local folks.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

This one was my favorite.

I was going to enter at TFP but think I should wait for this next year's


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

It took awhile but I finally made my way through all catagories and voted each one. There were some really good entries this year, as usual, but I think the Nature catagory was the most difficult for me to choose just three. There were a lot of great ones in there.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Man, Nature was awesome...some really good stuff there.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

You folks are amazing.....Rusty B's moonrise over the swamp marsh and Fisher Lou's sunset at Ft. Anahuac, just beautiful. All of you guys photo's are great, from the stop action sports to mountain stream rapids. Awesome.....Thank you!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Afew from me


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

*Thanks for the pics*

All are great, but Gator your #2 just carries me to the the blind where so many great memories were born. I truly love the photo, Joel


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

*my best last year*

Not in the same class as the pro's but learning!


----------



## squirtis (Nov 7, 2008)

A few of mine from this year...not like most of you guys...but I still enjoy it!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Just a nit*

Anyone notice that there are a ton of HDR and heavily manipulated images in the base categories? I mean my HDR's of the Banyon tree look more "normal" than these.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

I can say with all honesty the only manipulation done on mine is being cropted and resized.  Like, I said I am no pro.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Sorry, I should have clarified...

I was referring to the TPF contest where there are specific categories for HDR and Digital Manipulation and the rules state that images of this nature belong in those categories regardless of subject matter.


----------



## squirtis (Nov 7, 2008)

Move my photos to just a regular thread or delete them if ya want...I aint tryin' to win anything...just putting up some amazing memories from this past year of 2008...thats it


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Rusty was not talking about any of your photos posted here at 2Cool. He is talking about photos in the Texas Photography Forum's Photo of the Year contest. Some members in this forum also belong to that forum and have photos entered in that contest. I think you just misunderstood what he was talking about.
James


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

James is correct. I don't have any quams with manipulation and I dabble a bit myself. I just wanted to see if anyone here had noticed this issue on the other forum.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

*


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful stuff Brent. You know that water spout is completely awesome. And the barn is one of my favorite subjects as well. 
James


----------



## squirtis (Nov 7, 2008)

oops..

yea I actually thought this thread was for a contest or something and wanted to move my photos to their own thread anyway..

sorry about that


----------



## squirtis (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey Brent,

that third shot is amazing..my favorite one for sure


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

a few of my own favourites:





































,


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

adding some more... i always find it difficult to pin down to a couple...





































rosesm


----------

